# grain liquor 153 proof hash



## PuffTheMagicDragon (Sep 13, 2007)

i jsut used grain liquor because of how harmfull iso is to your health. it worked just as fast with evaporation and the abc brand grain liquor is cheap every 1 should consider it


----------



## Hick (Sep 13, 2007)

"grain liquor 153 proof hash".._*oil*_


----------

